# Vantrue N2 Pro - 128gb card ???



## Wakefield

Hi all. Can the Vantrue N2 pro use a 128gb card or is 64gb the limit?


----------



## JDE100

Wakefield said:


> Hi all. Can the Vantrue N2 pro use a 128gb card or is 64gb the limit?


Yes it can take 128 gb. Format it in the dash can.


----------



## wb6vpm

JDE100 said:


> Yes it can take 128 gb. Format it in the dash can.


According to the vendor, 64GB is the largest supported card, it may operate with a 128GB card, but it is not supported by the vendor if you have issues.


----------



## htboston

listen to frosty the snow man


----------



## wb6vpm

htboston said:


> listen to frosty the snow man


hahaha


----------



## UberDez

I bought a 32gb card with it and it fills up so fast (wish u could lower to 720) anyway I have a few 128gb cards I no longer use so I'm gonna give a shot soon and see how it works


----------



## bigboston

im using a samsung evo 128gb (orange card) 
for a month now. so far so good.
format in camera and not on the computer
format every week or two


----------



## CYP

bigboston said:


> im using a samsung evo 128gb (orange card)
> for a month now. so far so good.
> format in camera and not on the computer
> format every week or two


You can format on the computer you just have to do it FAT32 but you will need to use a program to format rather than whats available with the computer.


----------



## KD_LA

Wakefield said:


> Hi all. Can the Vantrue N2 pro use a 128gb card or is 64gb the limit?


Like everyone else already said, it does work and for me it gives me the longer recording time that I need, using what bigboston mentioned which is what Vantrue recommends: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20

I'm also using this bracket to be rid of the suction-cup, and mount the dashcam to the stem of my rear view mirror (it may not work on some of the very thick mirrors that have short stems, like in BMWs)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0102CK1BS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SuperDooperUber

Anybody have any issues yet with using the 128 gb card?


----------



## KD_LA

SuperDooperUber said:


> Anybody have any issues yet with using the 128 gb card?


I'm using the exact card I mentioned above in my N2 Pro, with no issues.

How old is your N2? Perhaps 128GB doesn't work on older N2 Pro hardware? Also, make sure you have the most current firmware.


----------



## estore009

128Gb card is ok to go,and suggest format it as FAT32 by Windows with Guiformat tool!


----------



## Dawn Sproul

bigboston said:


> im using a samsung evo 128gb (orange card)
> for a month now. so far so good.
> format in camera and not on the computer
> format every week or two


How do u do it in the dash cam? The 64 I had to use the computer because you have to turn it into the fat format and the dash cam won't do that...


----------



## KD_LA

Dawn Sproul said:


> How do u do it in the dash cam? The 64 I had to use the computer because you have to turn it into the fat format and the dash cam won't do that...


From the dashcam itself, use the menu button to bring up the menus, then select SYSTEM SETUP. From there, just select FORMAT and let it do its thing. Should only take a few seconds. I've not tried a 64GB card, but I've not had any issues formatting my 128GB cards in the dashcam itself, and it does indeed format them with the FAT32 format.

I should also point out that I've done a software update of my N2 Pro to the latest version, that may make a difference if it was not updated.


----------



## estore009

Dawn Sproul said:


> How do u do it in the dash cam? The 64 I had to use the computer because you have to turn it into the fat format and the dash cam won't do that...


You should use this Guiformat tool to format it as FAT32 by your Windows computer!


----------



## KD_LA

estore009 said:


> You should use this Guiformat tool to format it as FAT32 by your Windows computer!


The note that is on page 5 of the N2 Pro manual that says to format a 64GB card on a computer, however this is from before the current firmware version.

I had already contacted Vantrue's support to verify, and they said there's no longer a need to format on a computer with the current firmware version, and that the dashcam itself allows you to format on its own. I do have the current version, and it's been formatting my 128GB cards with no issues. Just now I also formatted a 64GB card in the dashcam to test, also no issues.

Current firmware version (as of today) for the N2 Pro is here http://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/68.html, and its manual is here http://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/35.html.

Page 18 covers the update, but it doesn't really detail much. The process is easy: download the firmware file *A95LYD.bin* (latest as of today) from link above, and copy the file to the top folder (root directory) of the SD card. Put the card back in the dashcam and turn it on, it should see the file and update on its own (screen stays blank longer than usual). Once the update is done, go into the menus, then into SYSTEM SETUP, then into SYSTEM INFO, and verify it shows as version *VTN2Pro8C.V10* like below. Finally, delete the firmware file from the card so the dashcam won't keep detecting it (or format the card if you don't need its contents).


----------



## Danny3xd

KD_LA said:


> The note that is on page 5 of the N2 Pro manual that says to format a 64GB card on a computer, however this is from before the current firmware version.
> 
> I had already contacted Vantrue's support to verify, and they said there's no longer a need to format on a computer with the current firmware version, and that the dashcam itself allows you to format on its own. I do have the current version, and it's been formatting my 128GB cards with no issues. Just now I also formatted a 64GB card in the dashcam to test, also no issues.
> 
> Current firmware version (as of today) for the N2 Pro is here http://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/68.html, and its manual is here http://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/35.html.
> 
> Page 18 covers the update, but it doesn't really detail much. The process is easy: download the firmware file *A95LYD.bin* (latest as of today) from link above, and copy the file to the top folder (root directory) of the SD card. Put the card back in the dashcam and turn it on, it should see the file and update on its own (screen stays blank longer than usual). Once the update is done, go into the menus, then into SYSTEM SETUP, then into SYSTEM INFO, and verify it shows as version *VTN2Pro8C.V10* like below. Finally, delete the firmware file from the card so the dashcam won't keep detecting it (or format the card if you don't need its contents).
> 
> View attachment 226977


Thanks KD!

I just got done setting up my N2 with a 256 GB card. Went smooth as butter on a hot day.

Formatted on Windows 10 before using this; https://www.disk-partition.com/free-partition-manager.html Not sure I even had to after reading your post but works/worked fine so all good.

HeHe, it's Friday. I might offer to send drunks their vids so they see how "cool" they are. LoL. (I hate drunks and are one)


----------



## Rideshare fan

258 GB Danny could you able to trace your videos. I can't that is recording old videos. I am having trouble with 128 gb.


----------



## estore009

Should work with a 256Gb card, just format the card in the camera.


----------



## dauction

Danny3xd said:


> Thanks KD!
> 
> I just got done setting up my N2 with a 256 GB card. Went smooth as butter on a hot day.
> 
> Formatted on Windows 10 before using this; https://www.disk-partition.com/free-partition-manager.html Not sure I even had to after reading your post but works/worked fine so all good.
> 
> HeHe, it's Friday. I might offer to send drunks their vids so they see how "cool" they are. LoL. (I hate drunks and are one)


 Danny You should sticky this thread..very helpful


----------



## Antquisha

Wakefield said:


> Hi all. Can the Vantrue N2 pro use a 128gb card or is 64gb the limit?


I'm using a 256GB card with zero issues. Lasts all day driving without starting to overwrite.


----------



## KD_LA

Rideshare fan said:


> 258 GB Danny could you able to trace your videos. I can't that is recording old videos. I am having trouble with 128 gb.


What trouble are you having with your 128GB card?
And, what exact brand and model is your 128GB card?


----------



## Z129

Just update the firmware in your Vanture N2 Pro via their website and it'll handle up to 256gb just fine.


----------



## SatMan

Z129 said:


> Just update the firmware in your Vanture N2 Pro via their website and it'll handle up to 256gb just fine.


worked for me too.


----------



## 142605

Wakefield said:


> Hi all. Can the Vantrue N2 pro use a 128gb card or is 64gb the limit?


Looks like they support up to 256Gb... why do you want so much?


----------



## SatMan

Authority said:


> Looks like they support up to 256Gb... why do you want so much?


For those longer days...Plus you should save the videos for at least 10 days for fare disputes...
*Western Digital 2TB Elements Portable External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 - WDBU6Y0020BBK-WESN*


----------



## DriverMark

Yea Vantrue site lists up to 256GB.
*https://www.vantrue.net/Goods/detail/gid/29.html#parameter-con*
I believe I'm running 128gb Samsung with no issues.


----------



## PlayLoud

As others have said, 256GB is supported as of the .V21 firmware.

Just an FYI, the .V29 firmware was released today. No capacity increase beyond 256GB, but other changes..

*Vantrue N2 Pro Dash Cam Firmware Update*

Release time: 2019-05-14 14:47:23
Version: VTN2Pro9E.V29
File size: 2.99 MB
Update notes:

1. Fixed the bug in battery level display.
2. The exposure for rear camera can be set in this version.
3. Optimized image quality, adjusted the hue issue.
4. When the LED screen is auto off, press P button, the LED screen will be on and the video will be saved at the same time.

https://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/47.html


----------



## FLKeys

I'll check out the update in a week or so, I try to avoid updating immediately.

I see my suggestion of adding an indicator for the sd card capacity was not added. I'll have to email them again. Basically I want a bar showing how full the sd card is so I know when to swap it out before files get deleted.

I would appreciate everyone reading this post to go to the link and put in a request. The more that request it the better chance it gets added to the camera, even if you don't want it please put in a request, you never know when you will change your mind about it.

https://www.vantrue.net/Contact/index.html


----------



## SatMan

FLKeys said:


> I'll check out the update in a week or so, I try to avoid updating immediately.
> 
> I see my suggestion of adding an indicator for the sd card capacity was not added. I'll have to email them again. Basically I want a bar showing how full the sd card is so I know when to swap it out before files get deleted.
> 
> I would appreciate everyone reading this post to go to the link and put in a request. The more that request it the better chance it gets added to the camera, even if you don't want it please put in a request, you never know when you will change your mind about it.
> 
> https://www.vantrue.net/Contact/index.html


I down load my card almost every day I drive. 128g...


----------



## PlayLoud

FLKeys said:


> I'll check out the update in a week or so, I try to avoid updating immediately.
> 
> I see my suggestion of adding an indicator for the sd card capacity was not added. I'll have to email them again. Basically I want a bar showing how full the sd card is so I know when to swap it out before files get deleted.
> 
> I would appreciate everyone reading this post to go to the link and put in a request. The more that request it the better chance it gets added to the camera, even if you don't want it please put in a request, you never know when you will change your mind about it.
> 
> https://www.vantrue.net/Contact/index.html


I will do this. I would also love to see this feature. I often swap cards well before I need to because I don't know how much I have used.


----------



## SatMan

128g will give you about 10 hours of recording if you use both cameras....inside and out.
These are a couple of reasons to have a dash cam.


----------



## xgamrgeekx

SatMan said:


> 128g will give you about 10 hours of recording if you use both cameras....inside and out.


That's pretty much what I figured it to be, the packaging said 640 minutes video, I don't drive that long, so 1 is perfect. I wish I had gotten the Vantrue earlier, instead I went with a cheaper brand to start with and that piece broke in a month. They still have the stupid thing to fix it. Got the Vantrue a month ago because I got sick of waiting on the repair. If I get it back, I'll ebay the thing lol.


----------



## RDWRER

PlayLoud said:


> As others have said, 256GB is supported as of the .V21 firmware.
> 
> Just an FYI, the .V29 firmware was released today. No capacity increase beyond 256GB, but other changes..
> 
> *Vantrue N2 Pro Dash Cam Firmware Update*
> 
> Release time: 2019-05-14 14:47:23
> Version: VTN2Pro9E.V29
> File size: 2.99 MB
> Update notes:
> 
> 1. Fixed the bug in battery level display.
> 2. The exposure for rear camera can be set in this version.
> 3. Optimized image quality, adjusted the hue issue.
> 4. When the LED screen is auto off, press P button, the LED screen will be on and the video will be saved at the same time.
> 
> https://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/47.html


I'll try updating mine again but I think the internal battery is bust on mine. It used to keep resetting to 01/01/2017 and thusly overwriting itself since videos recorded on 01/01/2017 are the "oldest" videos on the damn thing... I finally updated it to the prior most recent update and all it did was change it so it resets to 01/01/2018 now... ?


----------



## PlayLoud

xgamrgeekx said:


> That's pretty much what I figured it to be, the packaging said 640 minutes video, I don't drive that long, so 1 is perfect. I wish I had gotten the Vantrue earlier, instead I went with a cheaper brand to start with and that piece broke in a month. They still have the stupid thing to fix it. Got the Vantrue a month ago because I got sick of waiting on the repair. If I get it back, I'll ebay the thing lol.


I've gone longer than 10 hours on a Saturday before. I definitely need the 256GB. I got a second just in case I forgot to transfer my footage to a HDD and the card is almost full.


----------



## SatMan

RDWRER said:


> I'll try updating mine again but I think the internal battery is bust on mine. It used to keep resetting to 01/01/2017 and thusly overwriting itself since videos recorded on 01/01/2017 are the "oldest" videos on the damn thing... I finally updated it to the prior most recent update and all it did was change it so it resets to 01/01/2018 now... ?


 If you leave it in your car while the car is off, it can overheat and reset. It happened to me today and it's not even that hot outside. Happens in the cold also. Always bring it in at the end of your shift And download the videos for 10 days in case there is a fare dispute.


----------



## RDWRER

SatMan said:


> If you leave it in your car while the car is off, it can overheat and reset. It happened to me today and it's not even that hot outside. Happens in the cold also. Always bring it in at the end of your shift And download the videos for 10 days in case there is a fare dispute.


Kinda makes the parking mode pointless then, don'tcha think...?


----------



## SatMan

RDWRER said:


> Kinda makes the parking mode pointless then, don'tcha think...?


 Not really, if there is an incident it will still be recorded it just may not show the correct date. But it was still able to capture the video and hopefully the license plate or whatever happened .


----------



## RDWRER

SatMan said:


> Not really, if there is an incident it will still be recorded it just may not show the correct date. But it was still able to capture the video and hopefully the license plate or whatever happened .


I meant taking it in every night. -o:


----------



## SatMan

RDWRER said:


> I meant taking it in every night. -o:


LOL



SatMan said:


> LOL


Most non rideshare people leave them in all the time.


----------



## KD_LA

xgamrgeekx said:


> If I get it back, I'll ebay the thing lol.


Depending on your vehicle type, stick it somewhere in the back to record "traffic issues" behind you.
I did that on the recommendation of a Beverly Hills pax that turned out to be a personal injury lawyer.


----------



## FLKeys

KD_LA said:


> Depending on your vehicle type, stick it somewhere in the back to record "traffic issues" behind you.
> I did that on the recommendation of a Beverly Hills pax that turned out to be a personal injury lawyer.


I have mounted my old one direction camera in the rear window facing backwards. I don't save the footage from that one like I do from my main camera, however if something happens I'll have it.


----------



## Bubsie

I was reading some other thread where someone is using two N2 Pros, both mounted up front on the left and right. Seems like that would take care of the blind spots available to the riders when just using one cam, and also increase coverage angle of the outside view.

I would suggest using a high endurance card when recording constantly, unfortunately they max out at 128GB currently.


----------



## xgamrgeekx

KD_LA said:


> Depending on your vehicle type, stick it somewhere in the back to record "traffic issues" behind you.
> I did that on the recommendation of a Beverly Hills pax that turned out to be a personal injury lawyer.


Honestly, the thing is garbage. I had to reset it every couple of days. The reason it's sent off for repair is because it stopped resetting. Got stuck on the warning/load screen


----------



## PlayLoud

PlayLoud said:


> As others have said, 256GB is supported as of the .V21 firmware.
> 
> Just an FYI, the .V29 firmware was released today. No capacity increase beyond 256GB, but other changes..
> 
> *Vantrue N2 Pro Dash Cam Firmware Update*
> 
> Release time: 2019-05-14 14:47:23
> Version: VTN2Pro9E.V29
> File size: 2.99 MB
> Update notes:
> 
> 1. Fixed the bug in battery level display.
> 2. The exposure for rear camera can be set in this version.
> 3. Optimized image quality, adjusted the hue issue.
> 4. When the LED screen is auto off, press P button, the LED screen will be on and the video will be saved at the same time.
> 
> https://www.vantrue.net/Support/detail/id/47.html


*Vantrue N2 Pro Dash Cam Firmware Update*

Release time: 2019-05-27 15:51:34
Version: VTN2Pro9E.V30
File size: 2.99 MB
Update notes:

1. Fixed the bug in battery level display.
2. The exposure for rear camera can be set in this version.
3. Optimized image quality, adjusted the hue issue.
4. When the LED screen is auto off, press P button, the LED screen will be on and the video will be saved at the same time.
*5. Fixed the distance bug in parking mode, the normal distance should be 4-5M.*
Looks like they fixed a bug from the previous firmware.


----------



## FLKeys

Darn, I was hoping to see a memory card capacity level added. 

I'll have to email them again from my 7 different email accounts.


----------



## PlayLoud

FLKeys said:


> I'll have to email them again from my 7 different email accounts.


----------



## robert33tn

how many folders are suppose to be on the sd card


----------



## PlayLoud

robert33tn said:


> how many folders are suppose to be on the sd card


/DCIM
/DCIM/NORMAL
/DCIM/EVENTS

The EVENTS folder is there if your car makes a really hard stop, or collides with something, or you manually click the button to save the current clip. This prevents those clips from being overwritten when you run out of storage..

I actually turn this off, and just let it all stay in normal. With my 256GB card, I've never driving long enough to run out of storage before I transfer it off. I save all my footage to a HDD, and go out with a fresh card.


----------



## FLKeys

If you happen to press the photo button you will also get a folder for photos if I remember correctly. Only did it once just to see if it worked.


----------



## gonzotildawn

Just upgraded from 64-128GB in mine.
Samsung card on sale at Best Buy with store pickup for $30.
Formatted in camera np...getting it out of the package took longer.


----------



## PlayLoud

Yeah, the Samsung Evo Select is currently $22 for 128GB on Amazon, or $43 for 256GB.

I bought a pair of 256GB cards. 128GB wouldn't be enough for a really long Saturday.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

yes

i have a sandisk 128gb in my vanture n2 pro
no issues using it full time over a year, i fill it every shift in around 10 hours

then i down load it to a hard drive and reformat


----------



## PlayLoud

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yes
> 
> i have a sandisk 128gb in my vanture n2 pro
> no issues using it full time over a year, i fill it every shift in around 10 hours
> 
> then i down load it to a hard drive and reformat


While rare, there have been a few days I did over 10 hours. Should be good for most people though.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

PlayLoud said:


> While rare, there have been a few days I did over 10 hours. Should be good for most people though.


i put mine on loop so it will keep recording, if i lose a little of the beginning of my day I'm ok with it


----------



## DriverMark

Amazon will eventually have a sale on the SD Cards..... just keep an eye on them. Seems with me, wife, 3 kids we never have enough of the things anyway.


----------



## PlayLoud

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i put mine on loop so it will keep recording, if i lose a little of the beginning of my day I'm ok with it


Mine is on a loop, but I never let it get close enough that it might overwrite something. All my rides are permanently stored. About 3.2 TB so far.


----------



## ZenUber

I use a 256GB card. Cost $80 though.


----------



## estore009

ZenUber said:


> I use a 256GB card. Cost $80 though.


Are you serious? A Samsung eco plus 256 card price $40 on amazon!


----------



## ZenUber

estore009 said:


> Are you serious? A Samsung eco plus 256 card price $40 on amazon!


It had to meet certain video standards to work in the Vantrue. It couldn't be any old card.


----------



## PlayLoud

The Evo cards work very well. $43 on Amazon as of this moment.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072HRDM55/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## StrongIsland

I got a 256GB Samsung from eBay for $25 for my N2 Pro and the videos did not saved to the card after I turn off the Cam. When to Bestbuy got one for $79.99 + Tax and this one works fine.
The eBay seller refunded my $ and let me keep the card, I read on Amazon that there's fakes cards out there with the Samsung logo and package, The original are made of white plastic on the edges. Just confirm that with the one from Bestbuy.
So be careful buying cheap cards.


----------



## PlayLoud

IIRC, the Samsung Evo _Select _is a brand made FOR Amazon (same as the Evo Plus, but exclusive to Amazon). So, if you're buying an Evo Select (sold and shipped by Amazon), you're going to be getting a genuine product.


----------



## [email protected]

Go to N2's website
https://www.vantrue.net/Support/flleDlist/p_id/89.html
Download the firmware to your PC;
Insert your microSD card (8GB - 128GB) to the camera, and then connect the camera to the computer through the USB port on the camera. Copy the firmware file (A95LYD.bin) from the computer to the microSD card, then unplug the camera from the computer and turn it off;
*Note 1:*_ the firmware file (A95LYD.bin) could not be recognized by computer, it could just be recognized by the dash cam, so don't try to open it on PC, just copy it to the card._
*Note 2:*_ the new firmware supports up to 256GB card, but if your camera's original firmware version is not VTN2Pro8F.V17 or VTN2Pro8F.V17_IQ, please use a card from 8GB to 128GB for the upgrade. Once it is successfully upgraded, it will support 256GB card._

Plug the camera to a power charger (not computer), or press the power button;
Then the camera will auto upgrade, and it will take about 30 secs to 1 min, during this time, the camera will not turn on and will not respond to any button or operation;


----------

